# Enzo vom Logan Haus starting muzzle work



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Aodp9IMw0
16 month old Arko X Hannah puppy starting muzzle work.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow thats a serious dog...very nice dog you got there!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I like it nice job


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

You gotta quit posting this stuff. It makes me want to head to West Virginia. That's another great looking dog, Mike.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Very Nice! Doesn't surprise me though! lol. You do a great job Mike! Better believe I will be coming to visit with you over the next year


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

You might need a new camera man


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> You might need a new camera man


No kidding. Looks good though.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> You might need a new camera man


it is very hard for me to get any video out here. I cant load it from my place and I dont really mess with it much at all, but I had a friend here yesterday who took a few videos for me with his small camera and loaded them from his place.
Thank you Charlie!


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> You might need a new camera man


 sorry to dissapoint you, I was trying, and Mike your welcome, any time, its hard to try and watch on the screen of a 3 inch camera still photo screen, plus stay out of the dog's way, don't claim to be a camera man, I think anyone can see, that its still nice muzzle work from this dog.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Aodp9IMw0
> 16 month old Arko X Hannah puppy starting muzzle work.


Well, I guess it's a start:-D LOL - nice!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> it is very hard for me to get any video out here. I cant load it from my place and I dont really mess with it much at all, but I had a friend here yesterday who took a few videos for me with his small camera and loaded them from his place.
> Thank you Charlie!


 no sweat, We really appreciate you getting Arko and Carlos out for us, its not everyday that people get to see dogs of that caliber, although Mark would not be as sore if you would have left Carlos in the kennel, we had a great time, I am pretty sure that Mark is coming in for the seminar, Mark is always the one training guys from up his way and never gets to just catch dogs and have some fun, so again thanks, I will be back up we get out of the single digit temps.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

You know if I can make it through all that snow I will come do vids & pics. lol Hopefully soon. I need those crates anyway.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Mike

You Da MAN...\\/\\/+


Did you teach this the same way at seminar?????????????

The end product looks super...or did you just show this dog some videos of great dogs doing muzzle work lol..

Also helps to have a beast like that one...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> You Da MAN...\\/\\/+
> 
> ...


Yeah, I showed him a video and then let him watch his father demonstrate it one time for him......he is a quick study.
Actually, yes I start all of my dogs off in muzzle work the way we demo'ed it at the seminar......for me that always works very well. Some people will disagree with that method of course, but it works for us just fine.


----------

